# For those who want to be discreet at work...



## natieya (May 23, 2009)

I don't remember where the thread was...or I'd just post it there, but there IS a way that you can make the Longhaircareforum look less flashy and be sorta stealth about it...

Here's what I learned:

Take any thread you want to see, i.e.

{longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=50291}

and make a few modifications to make it look like:

{longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php/t-50291}

Can you see the similarities? 

1) In the address bar, delete "showthread" and replace it with "archive/index". 

2) delete the "?" and replace it with "/"

3)  delete the "=" and replace it with "-"

Done.

This should take you to an archived version of the thread, making it less obvious to those nearby what you're looking at. 

Oh, also, please note: I Google search info on longhaircareforum all the time.  In the search engine at Google, I type:

site:www.longhaircareforum.com {whatever I want to search on}

When I do this, sometimes threads show up that  have a slight deviation from what I posted above.  i.e.

{longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=1479274}

Notice that at the end of the address, it says "p=1479274" ?
For my method to work, that 'p' has to be a 't'.  So, those threads won't convert properly.  Go back to Google and look for that same thread but with a 't' at the end instead. Then convert it, and you should be good to go.

If this didn't make sense, or was thoroughly confusing, please let me know so I can edit it to make it clearer.

HTH!

~Nat:Rose:


----------



## PoisedNPolished (May 23, 2009)

wow... thanks!!!!


----------



## natieya (May 23, 2009)

Anytime. I hope it helps. I tried to make it not so confusing...


----------



## mstar (May 27, 2009)

Thank you for this info!


----------



## kandake (May 27, 2009)

Natieya, I don't mean to step on your toes, but you can also achieve the same result  going to thread tools and clicking show print version.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 27, 2009)

OOH you sneaky devil! i'm NEVER getting any work done in that office now.


----------



## Blossssom (May 27, 2009)

Dumb is here...

What do we do now?


----------



## natieya (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Kandake! I never knew about that option. 

I just checked it out...printview is nice...but there's still that banner at the top. The archive version doesn't have that.  Still, it's good to know about other options.


----------



## kandake (May 29, 2009)

natieya said:


> Thanks Kandake! I never knew about that option.
> 
> I just checked it out...printview is nice...but there's still that banner at the top. The archive version doesn't have that.  Still, it's good to know about other options.



Oh ok,  Girl I got all kind of stuff going on here at work.  I have ad block for the banner.

We know we can get creative when we need to.


----------



## natieya (May 29, 2009)

LOL, girl you know it!


----------

